
What is a Cruciverbalist? - DoreenMichele
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-cruciverbalist.htm
======
simonblack
Thanks to Year 12 study of Greek and Latin roots in English, I see cruci
(cross), verbal (pertaining to words), ist ('one who') so without needing
recourse to a dictionary it's fairly clear that a cruciverbalist is a person
who deals with cross-word-puzzles.

